# Bailey :)



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

i dont remember if ive posted these pics before but here are some pics of my beautiful boy anyway!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Ducky said:


> i dont remember if ive posted these pics before but here are some pics of my beautiful boy anyway!


he a real sweety


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Awww, he is sooo adorable.
I want him, I'll swap ya with my Bailey lol.
Just kidding, but he's gorgeous!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

They are great pictures - love all the different angles. And how handsome is Bailey?!! And doesn't he know it


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

he really really knows it! one flash of those pretty eyes and he gets away with murder!


----------



## alphadog (Jan 29, 2009)

My brother's beagle is the same, she bends all the rules just because she is soooooooo yummy! How old is he now?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He is just gorgeous. Great pics.


----------



## nhamblin84 (May 5, 2009)

GORGEOUS BOY!! love him xx


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

alphadog said:


> My brother's beagle is the same, she bends all the rules just because she is soooooooo yummy! How old is he now?


he is a year and a half.

thanks everyone, love my gorgeous boy


----------



## stupha (Jul 9, 2009)

Lovely shots, full of character!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Reminds me of a dog I see on the way to school, he's cute  x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Awwww.... he is just adorable! :001_wub: I want him?!?!? lol!! x


----------

